
Chrome warns you when typing anything into non-secure sites - Walkman
https://www.engadget.com/2017/04/28/chrome-http-not-secure-warning/
======
FTA
Firefox on at least Mac has been doing this for a while as well. In fact, it
displays the warning very prominently right below the password field.

